# New shotgun



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Well fellows I'm thinking about picking up a new 12ga semi-auto to hunt with my wife as well as have an extra gun. I would like to get another h&r but it looks like they are no longer on the market. I'm thinking about a CZ. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

If you're looking for a good cheap priced semi auto I love my Stoeger M3500. It hasn't jammed once, shoots right on, and I think I paid $600 for the Max 4 version. The only complaint I have is that it does kick a little. I ended up sticking a limbsaver slip on pad. Also I can't get it to properly cycle the light cheap 2 3/4 shells, but I bought this specifically for duck and turkey hunting.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

+1 for the Stoeger. Junior didn't it come with the recoil reducer in the box?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

another +1 for the stoeger 3500. Im on my 2nd season with mine and I love it. I know the early model 2000's had some issues but the 3500 has been a very solid unit, especially at the price point. My only complaint about it is the trigger could use a little work. I don't mind the recoil. And yes, they do come standard with a recoil reducer included.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

crowfoot said:


> Well fellows I'm thinking about picking up a new 12ga semi-auto to hunt with my wife as well as have an extra gun. I would like to get another h&r but it looks like they are no longer on the market. I'm thinking about a CZ. Anyone have any experience with them?


Do you want your wife to enjoy shooting it??

Look at a gas operated gun with a shim kit to fit it.

Winchester sx3, Browning silver, weatherby sa08 etc. All great guns and good prices and a hell of a lot softer shooting then an inertia gun.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

crowfoot said:


> Well fellows I'm thinking about picking up a new 12ga semi-auto to hunt with my wife as well as have an extra gun. I would like to get another h&r but it looks like they are no longer on the market. I'm thinking about a CZ. Anyone have any experience with them?


I have a Remington 11-87 Premier just sitting around if you're interested. Perfect condition.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> +1 for the Stoeger. Junior didn't it come with the recoil reducer in the box?


It did, but it still felt like a punch to the shoulder. Even left some bruises after the opener the year I used the stock butt pad. I'm shooting 3 inch #2's. The slip on limbsaver pad did wonders.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Hammer what about the versa max? I love mine.
.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

cootlover said:


> Hammer what about the versa max? I love mine.
> .


You and I both and there's no doubt it's the softest shooting but the larger forearm and weight make it not the best choice for a lady. However he and we will never know until she shoulders it, i could be surprised like when my wife at 5' 8" and a buck 15 took my sp-10 and went too town on a flock of honkers lol.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

I was hoping more for a review if anyone had a CZ 912 but thank you for the other models. I will have to take a look and see how I like them


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

crowfoot said:


> I was hoping more for a review if anyone had a CZ 912 but thank you for the other models. I will have to take a look and see how I like them


Apologies, I have three of the cz o/u's and really like them and they are good well built guns.

Problem with the semi cz's is they have a questionable reputation compared to the o/u's. If your going semi then get one with a good reputation. You might get a good 912 or you could end up with a lemon with there history you have a 50/50 chance.

If your looking to stay cheap with your purchase look at the weatherby sa08 and the tri star vipor g2. Both are turkish made like the 's but both have a far better reputation for reliability and are backed with great customer service.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have had an M3500 for 2 years now and it is great most of the time. The only issues I have had is it doesn't like to shoot dirty in cold weather. Contacted Stoeger about it and they were aware of the issue, just have to be especially careful in cold weather, so I always take a cleaning kit with me.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I've hunted with a stoeger M3500 since 2011. The only problem I have had with it was cycling when I would no look reload. I would get my blind grass wedged between the shell and tube. More of a situational problem on my part. Other than my ignorance it has been a great gun and will cycle a mixed batch of different rounds from 2 3/4 up to 3 1/2. I don't know anyone who shoots a CZ though.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry no help here. I won't shoot anything other than an older Remington 1100 or a pre 1980 Wingmaster. I don't think they make the same models they used to make that were reasonably priced. My "newest" 1100 is 30+ years old and my oldest is 50 years old.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Another +1 for the stoeger, never had any issues with mine. I use the M3000 model 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

I shoot a beretta a300 and love it never had an issue it cycles anything from light trap loads to 3" loads my only complaint is the camo finish coming off on the receiver


----------



## Cliff Dweller (Dec 27, 2015)

I've shot my Benelli black eagle ll for 3 years now without one hitch 2 3/4 to 3 1/2 dirty.. clean...out of the box...or under the mud and the thing is flawless and I don't think I could get it to shoot bad if I tried


----------

